# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Μια βοήθεια για επιλογή sip provider.

## AndVal

Γειά σας.
Ψάχνω εδώ και μερικες μέρες για να βάλω voip  στο κινητό μου ώστε να καλώ αλλά κινητά με χαμηλή χρέωση. 
Θα ήθελα μια καθοδηγήση για επιλογή sip provider αφού ακόμα δεν μπορω να βγάλω άκρη. 
Το μονο που θέλω είναι να καλώ αλλα κινητά σε χαμηλή τιμή αρκει να μην έχω σοβαρά θέματα με διακοπές, υπέρβολικό lag κτλ δυνατότητες τύπου μεταφορά αριθμού κτλ δεν με ενδιαφέρουν.
Θα χρησιμοποιώ mobile Internet. 
Οι provider τύπου betamax πχ callingcredit, mega voip που έχουν πολύ χαμηλές χρεώσεις θα με καλύψουν η θα με βασανισουν?
Και λινκ σε οδηγους ή ιστοσελίδες θα με βοηθήσουν αρκετά. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tsatali22

Zooper free και callingcredit. Βάζεις codec ilbc40 μέσα στο zoiper και φροντίζεις να καλείς μόνο με 4G. Κανένα πρόβλημα το χρησημοποιο μήνες

----------


## jaco

Με την δικη του εφαρμογη (mobile voip) δεν δουλευει καλα? το calling credit.

----------


## AndVal

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Θα κοιτάξω και το zooper.
Ο codec υπάρχει ήδη μέσα στο zoiper η το κατεβάζω ξεχωριστά?

----------


## AndVal

Τελικά ο ilbc40 υπάρχη εξαρχής στο zoiper με άλλο όνομα οπως ο 711 ως aLaw? ή το βάζουμε ξεχωριστά?
Το mobileVOIP app έχει και την χρέωση ανα λεπτό και την συνολική χρέωση πράμα που δεν είδα να το έχει το zoiper.
Εχει και κάπως πιο ευκολο σεταρισμα για αρχαριους.
Αργότερα θα κάνω και κλήσεις και θα γράψω εντυπώσεις για την callingcredit μεσω mobileVOIP και Zoiper με συνδεση mobile data.

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά επέλεξα την calling credit.
Τρομερά φτηνή με 0.6 Cent ανά λεπτό. Αγόρασα 10ε που έγιναν 13.12 λόγο φόρων και μέσω PayPal.
Πέρασα τις ρυθμίσεις χωρίς προβλημα σε zoiper και mobilevoip με μια μικρή προσοχή να είναι validated το νούμερο κινητού στο site και επιλεγμένο το calling id στα softphones και έως τώρα δουλεύει πολύ αξιόπιστα. 
Όλα έχουν γίνει πολύ πιο απλά από την τελευταία φορά που είχα ενδιαφερθεί για voip καθώς και οι ταχύτητες του Mobile Internet. 
Για τα soft phones εχω ανοίξει και ένα θέμα εδώ.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...57#post6532757

----------


## tsatali22

Στο zoiper να επιλέξεις (προτείνω εγώ) τον codec ilbc30 ο οποίος έχει καλή ποιότητα χαμηλή κατανάλωση δεδομένων περίπου 0.5mb το λεπτο. Αν βάλεις για codec κάποιον άλλων πιθανών να μην σε ακούνε καλά λόγο διακοπών.

----------


## AndVal

Θα τον δοκιμάσω αργότερα και θα ποσταρω στο νήμα για τα soft phone apps που έβαλα πιο πάνω.

----------


## ConneX

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ (για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα), τί επιλογές υπάρχουν από ελληνικές εταιρείες;

Με ενδιαφέρει η χρήση σε κινητό με ρυθμίσεις SIP (ή μέσω εφαρμογής), με τον αριθμό κινητού που ήδη έχω (και χωρίς υποχρέωση αγοράς νέου), χωρίς συμβόλαια (δηλ. με μονάδες, όπως στους πάροχους της Betamax, Skype, Viber κ.λπ.) και με καλή ποιότητα κλήσης;

----------

